# What does your 1 year old eat?



## nicoleJOLIE

I havent been on here in forev.. Im nicole and my daughter Cianna is now 14 months, just curious what you feed your little ones?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ClairAye

Jason is almost one, here's what he can have

Breakfast - Toast, cereal or porridge

Morning snack - Fruit, cucumber, rice cakes or sometimes a rusk

Lunch - Mini toasties (just 1 bit of bread folded in half), spaghetti, pasta, fish fingers or a selection of cheese, meat and veg like sweetcorn and a yoghurt or fruit after

Afternoon snack - Same as morning

Tea - Mostly what we have, things like, fish pie, lasagne, pasta, sausages, roast dinner, pretty much anything and normally with veg too and a yoghurt or fruit after :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

Alice will eat homemade chips
Spaghetti bolognese
Curry and rice
Any kind of omelette
Homemade pizza baguettes
she adores peas! 
Fish fingers
Sausages
Pasta bake
Tuna mayo pasta
Sardines in tomato sauce with pasta
Vegetable nuggets
Sweetcorn
Grapes, Melons, Apples, strawberries... any kind of fruit really
Wheatabix
Cheese and ham on toast
Roast dinner! 

Pretty much anything tbh...


----------



## x__amour

When she was 1, it was basically everything that we ate. :flower:


----------



## octosquishy

Isiah is 13 months and still only has 6 teeth (4 on top, 2 on bottom) so he's a little bit limited on what he can have, but pretty much, he eats whatever he wants, and whatever we're eating (as long as it's not like, steak or something lol) as long as it's cut up small, but not so small that he can't pick it up (because he'll get mad and refuse to eat for hours). We're trying to ween him to a sippy cup (besides at nap time and bed time) so we're trying to push more food than milk, and it's going splendidly :D

He'll eat,
chicken noodle soup,
macaroni and cheese
cheetos (like he needs those lol!)
tuna
crackers
luncheon meat
cheese (he LOVES sliced cheese)
things like that :)


----------



## Robynx

Usually what we have for dinner and tea, weeteabix or toast fir breakfast and yoghurts, rich tea biscuits and fruit and veg to snack on through the day x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oliver will have: 

Breakfast: porridge, toast with butter or marmite, fruit purree, yoghurt, oat biscuits, raisins

Lunch: cheese sandwich or toastie, spaghetti hoops or beans on toast, organix crisps, organix cereal bars, raisins, more fruit purree 

Dinner: Mashed potatoe, spaghetti bolognaise.. basically whatever we have. 

He's very fussy and won't eat fruit or vegetables so he always has 2 fruit purree pots every day and gets his veg through it being mixed in with spag bol/cottage pie etc. I really wish he'd eat a bit healthier but I'm hoping it's just a fussy toddler phase! xx


----------



## beanzz

Anything and everything! Except avacado, he hates avacado :haha: can't blame him.

Usually he'll just have toast or porridge with jam in for breakfast

Something like scrambled egg/spaghetti/beans on toast, sandwich and skips/quavers or pizza toast for lunch with fruit and/or yogurt for after

Then for dinner he'll have whatever I'm having. He loves anything with pasta, any meat, most veggies and then he'll have some fruit for after with either a yogurt or every now and again a small chocolate bar.


----------



## samisshort

My son loves everything. He eats everything I eat, except peanut butter and honey. I'm waiting until 2 with those


----------



## Linzi_x

Francesca eats...

Breakfast: toast, Ready Brek, porridge oats or porridge fingers.

(Francesca normally naps between breakfast and lunch so normally has no snack but if she doesn't, raisins, blueberries, strawberries etc.)

Lunch: cheesy pasta, omelette, pizza toast, veggie risotto, cous cous, cheese/ham/turkey sandwich, corn crisps etc.

Snack: fruit.

Dinner: anything we have which could be chicken korma, pork hot pot, spaghetti bolognese etc.

Puddings: yoghurt, custard, fruit pot.

I can highly recommend Ella's Kitchen Cook Book and the Baby Led Weaning Cookbook :) Most of our recipes are from there.


----------

